# Happy Birthday Steve Kroll



## Andy M. (Dec 26, 2011)

Have a great Day!


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 26, 2011)

Enjoy the day, Steve!


----------



## Alix (Dec 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday Steve!


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Dec 26, 2011)

Happy, Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## taxlady (Dec 26, 2011)

Have a great birthday Dude.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 26, 2011)

happy birthday steve. hope it's a great year to come.

it must suck to have a b'day right after christmas. sort of like being born in a manger in bethlehem just down the road from jesus. when the wise men showed up following the star, your mom would have had to point them to the right manger and try not to get too annoyed by all of the mistaken attention while trying to take care of a new baby.

i'll bet your ox and lambs couldn't even keep time, but jesus' were freakin' like earth wind and fire...


lol, sorry. i'm gettin'crispy from no sleep.

nevermind. 

happy birthday. hope it's a great one.

not great like you have to be the messiah or anything, just a lot of fun.


sorry.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday Steve!!

Today is my Mom's Birthday, too, so I am used to doing the double celebration. 

Have a great day!


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 26, 2011)

Oh so I get to follow THAT?  I have to be careful and not step in any donkey-doo Bucky! 

Anyway, Steve, I hope you have a very wonderful birthday.  I am sorry I didn't get a cake baked for you.

(When I typed this I DID follow Bucky, but the Princess shoved herself in between like any good ogre would!)


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 26, 2011)

Steve-ola. Steve-erooni. Steve-eroni. The Steve meister......


----------



## DaveSoMD (Dec 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday Steve!!!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Steve Kroll.


----------



## Josie1945 (Dec 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday Steve.

Josie


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank you for all the kind birthday wishes!

It's been a gorgeous day here in the Twin Cities - almost 50F and sunny. You really couldn't ask for better weather going into January. Drove into St. Paul with my wife and daughter for lunch at a nice little Indian restaurant, then did some grocery shopping at the fish market and Italian deli. A good birthday all around.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 26, 2011)

I am glad you had a great day!

Happy Birthday!

I am surprised you don't have a secret stash of birthday vintage wine to crack open!


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 26, 2011)

Happy birthday, Steve!


----------

